# Halloween party food ideas...



## dolphinslady (Oct 20, 2003)

I'd love to hear yours but here are traditional ones we make...

Mummy dogs...hot item, never any left. hot dogs in half and put in dough with whole black peppers cut in half for eyes

Pumpkin Taco Dip: basic taco dip on a round platter representing a jaco-o-lantern (refried beans on the bottom, a container of sour cream mixed with a bag of taco seasoning, topped with shredded cheddar and then make a jack-o face out of tomatoes, olives, whatever you can think of)

Graveyard cake: chocolate pudding topped with crumbled chocolate teddy grahams...then take milano cookies that you've decorated with epitaphs (I B Gone, etc) and put them all over the cake. Then take whip cream/cool whip and make ghosts around the graveyards. Cute.

Kitty Litter Surprize...

Mold & Mildew Dip/Fugus among us: spin/art dip

Deviled eggs with eyes...(olives)

Roasted heart with maggots...AWEsome tasting...I made this one up myself...Basically chicken, roasted red peppers and rice...easy to make

Bowl of roaches...pecans topped with rolos and baked

Other names: "What ever happened to stew?"...Ghoulish Goulash...Monster mash, etc.

If you'd like specific recipes let me know. The heart and maggot stew is delish. Gotta make it this week, lol!


----------



## HallowQueen (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi folks - for those who serve drinks and want to carry the theme along - I ran across this website:

http://www.drinkoftheweek.com/special/halloween.htm

Thought you all might enjoy!


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

i do! i want the recipe for heart and maggot stew!


----------



## ghostship13 (Jul 16, 2005)

Me too!! Can you post it here??


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

Last year we did a victim's dinner. Our theme was a mad scientist lab. We had a dummy laid out across our table like we were doing experiments on him. I made a victim by using a mask for the head and a old shirt that was ripped in the middle in his midsection we had intestines (brats and hot dogs) his hands were cut off and we had witches finger cookies on a platter under his cuff. As well as his toes which I cannot remember at this time. We also did a platter of deviled eggs (eyes). I know there was more but cannot recall.

The year before we did the big snake sandwich it took up almost a whole table with lettus under it. I think we will do that again this year. We made the bread so we were able to use food coloring for the snake. My husband makes awsome ribs, so we had a bowl of those. And I can remember making chocolate/cherry mice. (You might have seen them at christmas time too.) The are kind of cute, but you can use red decorating gel to make the eyes creepy. That is all I can remember at this time.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

one of the things that i make that everyone loves is worm burgers. really simple but everyone loves them. it just hot dofs cut into strips then bolied(thats what makes them curly like worms) and put on hamburger buns, kids and adults seem to enjoy them


----------



## dolphinslady (Oct 20, 2003)

Heart & Maggot Stew

This obviously can be modified for a larger serving as well. And a big crockpot makes it not only simple but convenient for Halloween!

4 boneless skinless chicken breasts
1 can black beans, rinsed and drained
1 jar (15oz) roasted red peppers, undrained (cut up a little)
1 can Mexican stewed tomatoes (cut or crushed up as well)
1 onion, chopped
1/2 tsp salt
pepper or pepper blend to taste

Place chicken in slow cooker. In a bowl, combine the beans, red peppers, tomatoes, onion, salt & pepper. Pour over the chicken. Cover and cook on low for 6 hours or until chicken in tender. Add cooked rice to the crockpot during the last hour or so. I imagine you could add uncooked instant rice as well at some point.

Looks awful but tastes wonderful! Cheese on top is good too.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

dolphinslady said:


> Heart & Maggot Stew
> 
> This obviously can be modified for a larger serving as well. And a big crockpot makes it not only simple but convenient for Halloween!
> 
> ...


This sounds so tasty! What are Mexican stewed tomatoes? Where would I get those?


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Found this recipe - every year I want to make this, but it seems like so much work to shape the ears.

http://www.mountain-breeze.com/holidays/halloween/46.html


----------



## GhostGirl (Aug 31, 2006)

I make meat ball eyeballs 
just take a bag or 2 of the frozen meatballs, cook them in the oven, then use a dab of sour cream and a olive slice for the eye part

fingers
breadsticks with an almond slice for the nail sometimes i place a bowl of blood ( marinara sauce) to dip them in.

worm burgers
sliced balogna with sliced cheese, just put some mayo in the hamburger buns and everything stays in place. 
Ive also done a modified version of this and just layered slices of balogna and cheese and then used cookie cutters to cut out halloween shapes

witches hats
any chocolate covered cookie, place a unwrapped hershey kiss on top ( to make it stick melt a couple of the kisses in a bowl and then dip the whole one in just to get the melted chocolate on the bottom. when it dries it will stick) and then take some edible glitter or dusting powder and sprinkle it over the top.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

colmmoo said:


> Found this recipe - every year I want to make this, but it seems like so much work to shape the ears.
> 
> http://www.mountain-breeze.com/holidays/halloween/46.html


Hey! Don't bother going to all that trouble!

Cook up some cheese tortellini (spinach for green or regular) for the ears and serve them in your favorite "blood" (spaghetti sauce) or "pus" (alfredo sauce) embellished as you see fit!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

OMG, that sounds gross too.  Pus, yuck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2006)

I recently saw an effective presentation: shrimp in cocktail sauce, molded to look like a brain.

If you're looking for a main dish, I made a really tasty pumpkin (or squash) filled jumbo pasta shells (you could also use canollis). The pasta is filled then baked in the oven with an Italian-style tomato sauce and covered with cheese.

I roasted the fresh pumpkin first, then pureed it. I seasoned it with salt, pepper and basil and made the sauce to my taste.

It's not creepy, but a good, hearty main dish (good for buffet) and very seasonal because of the pumpkin (squash) filling.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Here some new ones we are adding to our other dishes.


Snaky Hallowieners are a fright-night delight. They are made by winding snaky shapes of bread dough around franks, then baking them in the oven to serve hot with ketchup and gooey mustard. 
Snaky Hallowieners
Place on a cookie sheet coated with nonstick cooking spray. Cut out 3 large triangles for eyes and a nose, and a large crescent shape for a mouth. Leave some teeth in, if desired. Cut 3 curved lines from top to bottom, almost but not all the way through the dough. Brush with egg and allow to rise for 30 minutes. Bake at 350 degrees for about 20 minutes or until golden brown. Let cool on rack, then slice horizontally. Fill with barbecue beef and cheese, or your own favorite sandwich makings.










A Smilin' Jack Sandwitch is easily made with frozen bread dough rolls, cut into a pumpkin face that you can use to top your favorite sandwich fillings perhaps beef and cheese.
2 or 3 ready-made frozen bread-dough rolls

1 beaten egg
Thaw rolls and press together to form a flat oval "pumpkin" shape. With a knife, cut a shallow, wide V shape in the side of the oval. Rotate the V about a quarter-turn and tuck the point under the "pumpkin" to form the stem



A little bit of presentation turns "pigs in a blanket" into oozy mummy dogs! This is super simple and even healthy if you follow these suggestions. Normally this meal is plenty creepy on its own since hot dogs are made from scrap pieces of various species of dead animals. Ew. Just grab yourself a pack of veggie dogs (I like Tofu Pups and Smart Dogs), some biscuit dough (pre-packaged is acceptable, but full of chemicals and other gross crap), and a batch of Green Goo and you've got yourself some yummy mummies.

Step 1: Make the Green Goo sauce. I have already posted the recipe on the Post Punk Kitchen website, so just head on over there for the instructions. Also, if you're feeling gourmet, you can make the swanky version. After it's done cooking, put in a few drops of natural green food coloring (or add a teeny bit of pureed greens like spinach before cooking: you won't notice the flavor at all).
Step 2: Make your biscuit mummy wrapping. Either pop open a pre-made can (but really, check out those ingredients. Scary!) or make your own from scratch. I used a pre-made can for this demonstration and the flavor seriously lacked because of it. On Halloween night I will be using this recipe. Why not give it try with me?
Step 3: Put it all together! I tried making slices in some of my veggie dogs to give the cheese plenty of room to goo around (see picture), but it didn't seem to make any difference compared to the veggie dogs that didn't have slices in them. So lay out your biscuit dough (a little bit goes a long way), lay down the dog, put a glob of Green Goo along the length of the dog, and wrap the whole thing up. Although it's easier to just roll them up triangle style, it looked infinitely better when I meticulously wrapped the dough around several times to look like real mummy wrappings. Make sure to leave room for the "face" to show so you can do a little decorating. I made slits for mouths and tiny holes for eyes filled with mustard seeds. I thought of using pimentos for super creepy red eyes, but I was feeling lazy and went for the mustard seeds. They do look nice, though!
Step 4: Well, just bake them up! The cooking time for the biscuits should be sufficient, but recipes and hot dogs vary, so just keep an eye on them. Proceed to chomp down. Notice the creepy, yet delicious Green Goo that oozes from your mummy and be glad that such a holiday as Halloween exists : )


Lorena Bobbit Stew (meatballs and cocktail weinies in a bbq sauce)

Now if only I could add the pictures,You can see the finished dishes.


~Dee~


----------

